# Batman Arkham City DLC Harley Quinn



## HNRGargamel (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Kommt morgen auch für den PC der DLC? Finde keine Quelle, wo eine PC Version bestätigt wird :/

Gruß


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (29. Mai 2012)

Ist heute erschienen (Stand 29.5.2012).
Komischerweise ist das Paket nur 34 KB groß. Deshalb kann es noch nicht installiert werden


----------



## HNRGargamel (29. Mai 2012)

habs gerade gesehen. bei mir ist 1,52 GB groß


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (29. Mai 2012)

Ja bei mir ging es jetzt auch


----------



## Mellsei (30. Mai 2012)

Uff, sagt mal wie ihr es findet und ob es sich lohnt ...


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. Mai 2012)

Der Preis ist zwar etwas hoch, aber ansonsten macht es Spaß! Wenn du das Hauptspiel mochtest, dann magst du auch den DLC. Die Idee mit Batman und Robin ist meiner Meinung nach gut


----------



## Mellsei (31. Mai 2012)

Man spielt doch diesmal ne ordentliche Robin rolle .. kommt Batman da zu kurz ?


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (31. Mai 2012)

20 minuten robin, 20 minuten batman,20 minuten robin, 20 minuten batman


----------



## edwartj (31. Mai 2012)

*Dlc*

Moin ich bin verzweifelt am suchen wo ich das harley quinn dlc kaufen kann ... kann mir vlt jemand einen link dazu schicken ?   (pc version)   
auch gerne für outfits wenn ihr da n link habt )


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (31. Mai 2012)

Batman Arkham City - Xbox.com


----------



## HNRGargamel (31. Mai 2012)

Habs jetzt durch!
Bin zwar totaler Batman AA/AC Fan, aber 10€ sind objektiv ziemlich viel für den DLC... Schade, hatte mit einer etwas längeren Spielzeit gerechnet! Was allerdings nicht heißt, dass der DLC keine Spaß macht


----------



## Mellsei (31. Mai 2012)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Habs jetzt durch!
> Bin zwar totaler Batman AA/AC Fan, aber 10€ sind objektiv ziemlich viel für den DLC... Schade, hatte mit einer etwas längeren Spielzeit gerechnet! Was allerdings nicht heißt, dass der DLC keine Spaß macht


 
Wenn man davon ausgeht das die meisten DLC's ich nehme mal als Beispiel unser aller "geliebtes" COD ... da zahlt man pro DLC 13 €... 
und die wollen doch 6 oder so rausbringen .. nadenn mal prost =D


----------



## HNRGargamel (1. Juni 2012)

Mellsei schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht das die meisten DLC's ich nehme mal als Beispiel unser aller "geliebtes" COD ... da zahlt man pro DLC 13 €...
> und die wollen doch 6 oder so rausbringen .. nadenn mal prost =D


 was willst du uns mit dem Satz sagen?


----------

